# Terminator: Dark Fate - Featurette von der Comic Con 2019



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Terminator: Dark Fate - Featurette von der Comic Con 2019* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Terminator: Dark Fate - Featurette von der Comic Con 2019*


----------



## Solavidos (22. Juli 2019)

Das Wort Featurette  habe ich noch nie gehört. Aber gut ich bin auch kein Film Guru. Ich dachte erst es wäre eine Art Parodie. Dank Wikipedia weiß ich nun, dass es ein Film ist welcher kürzer als ein normaler Film ist aber länger als ein Kurzfilm 
Ich hoffe das stimmt so oder vielleicht weiß hier jemand noch mehr von dem was wir erwarten dürfen?


----------



## KI_Kong (22. Juli 2019)

Nach dem ich diesen Trailer gesehen hab, find ich es ist immer noch erstaunlich wie zeitlos und visionär die Arbeit von Stan Winston war. Daran wird auch ein James Cameron nix ändern.


----------



## Pitzah (23. Juli 2019)

Solavidos schrieb:


> oder vielleicht weiß hier jemand noch mehr von dem was wir erwarten dürfen?



Für mich war es einfach ein Trailer mit Kommentar, wie Bonusmaterial auf einer Blu-ray. Der ganze Film kommt ja bald in die Kinos, nur würde ich erstmal nichts bei der Story erwarten. Da man schon wieder die ganzen Filme vorher über den Haufen wirft.
Die sollen endlich mal die ganze Geschichte von Anfang bis Ende erzählen.


----------

